# Breeders



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I e-mailed a breeder yesterday and they havent e-mailed me back. Im just wondering if i can find a breeder to get 2 female rats by Christmas..!!!

I really need to find one by Christmas. 

How did you find your breeder? Was it by phone, internet, etc.


Thanks


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

The breeder you emailed yesterday simply may not have checked their email yet, or hasn't had time to reply. I can relate: when you're excited about something, you want instant feedback, and being patient it hard... but it can pay off in the end.

That said, a quick google search came up with this list of rodent breeders in Utah: http://www.altpet.net/rodents/UT.shtml .

I know nothing about these breeders or their practices, but it's a start.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Something is wrong with the website. The internet cannnot display the webpage. I will look harder on the internet. Thanks tho


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

The better breeders often have waiting lists, so you may not get your rats before Christmas. They may not have any planned breedings, or all current litters may be spoken for. Also, it's the holidays, so I wouldn't expect an answer right away - a lot of people are probably traveling this week.

Are you willing to travel if need be? Also, have you considered rescue or shelter rats, if there are any in your area?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You cannot bet on a breeder having rats available exactly at Christmas. You may have to wait a little longer.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

eh, I have emailed breeders from as far back as a year ago & never heard back from them.

The ones that I did here from said they had waiting lists that could put me waiting as long as a year or more. 

If you are going to go the route of a breeder you can plan on waiting because they have waiting lists & they don't breed to satisfy their lists.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I e-mailed a local breeder and she hasn't replied back to me either, and it's been 2 weeks! Though her website was last updated about 3 weeks ago so I'm being impatiently patient and hoping she'll message me back in the next two weeks. If not, I will go with a rescue, which is a great option too (and if you really want rats by Christmas, that's probably the route you will have to take).


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well i would like to get them by Christmas. But if i dont find a breeder or shelter my last option will be a Pet store. "oh no not the pet store" What risks are with the pet store rats?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pet store rats can be:

Unsocialized
Ill
Aggressive
Hurt
Pregnant (if female)
Full of bad genetics....

Course, they're also cute and many are friendly...

But I'd say rescue or breeder if you can.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Dang i need to find a breeder!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i got ozzy and hyper from a pet store and no complaints so far, then if we all bought from breeders it would really be the pet store animals that need saving, because atleast with breeders they get proper food, care and love, they dont at pet stores, i feel sorry for them, im never buying from a breeder when i could save an innocent life like that


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok if my last results are pet stores, what can i LOOK FOR TO SEE IF THE RATS ARE SICK?

AND TO SEE WHAT ONES ARE THE HEALTHIEST?


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> i got ozzy and hyper from a pet store and no complaints so far, then if we all bought from breeders it would really be the pet store animals that need saving, because atleast with breeders they get proper food, care and love, they dont at pet stores, i feel sorry for them, im never buying from a breeder when i could save an innocent life like that


Maybe... but the problem with buying any animal from a pet store that doesn't take proper care of their animals is that once you buy it, they'll just replace it with another. So really, you're just compounding the problem... spreading that bad care to more rats. If you really want to be effective, maybe asking to speak with the manager and telling them that you were in his/her store today to purchase a pet rat, but you will not be supporting his store due to the way the rats are kept would be more effective at helping ratkind in the long run.

Tell them _exactly_ what is wrong with the care the rats are getting, and then speak the loudest you can to any retail store: with your wallet. Walk out and don't buy anything form that store ever again.

If you really want to save a pet and make a difference, give a rat from a shelter/rescue a chance... give a little rattie the best Christmas present you can: a new loving home.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

-clear noses and eyes (no discharge and eyes shouldnt be cloudy)
-no missing fur
-no blood (obviously)
-not housed in a cage with opposite sex
-not anorexic
-not obese
-shouldnt run and hide when you come near enclosure
-should be alert, curious, and friendly towards cagemates (of course there will be the little fights here and there, but that's normal behaviour)
-it would be best if they werent fed seed mix
-should be atleast 5 weeks old, 6-8 weeks prefferably
-should be no obvious health comditions showing

you should ask if you can hold them and see their bellies (to check for missing fur) if s/he says no it's probably not best to buy there, the staff should be friendly and knowledgable, where i got my rats from the woman who served us owned rats and they came vet checked with a health garantee

just use your better judgement, im sure you will make a good choice because i bet you've done your research


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes i have done my research, trust me ive done alot, but more the better 

Yes the closest pet store to me is petco. They dont feed them seed mix, they feed them lab blocks. And their rats are friendly


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I got my girls from PetCo. They were badly under-socialized, but naturally sweet enough to come around with hand feeding. And now they're just friendly little darlings!

I know how it's bad to think you're rescuing pet store rats, because another one will just come take it's place. But at the same time, I find it hard to feel too bad that my girlies didn't end up as snake food! So go for a rescue if at all possible (or check Craigslist for ratties that need help), or a breeder, but if it does end up being pet store rats, don't feel to bad about it.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok thanks, Ive had pet store rats before, she didnt live that long  Thats why im nervous about pet store rats. 
But she was the sweetiest little thing ever.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Petco is notorious for selling pregnant rats. And hamsters (I ended up with 5 for the price of 1... And that wasn't a good thing, as they all lived short lives and died painful deaths from diseases related to bad genetics). And, actually, many of the animals they sell. :\

Also, be aware that just because they seem healthy means nothing. Out of the 4 rats I've had from pet stores, 3 are dead (and shouldn't be, or at least, shouldn't have been for so long now) and all three had what appeared to be Chronic Heart Failure or Cardiomyopathy. The last of the 4 is now showing the same signs. There is no way to tell is this is something you'll have to deal with just by checking the rats out at a pet store. Especially one such as Petco, who - most stores, anyway - is notorious for selling mill animals that are sick and pregnant.

There are a LOT of rescue rats out there. There are a lot that are willing to travel. You didn't answer my question... How far are you able to travel?


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

um i dont know maybe 1 hour


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay, I'll see if I can find anything for you.  I promise nothing!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol thank you. Just to let you know i live in Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

http://www.utahhumane.org/
Has rats often, and even has one on the photos that change on their front page.  They have 12 right now, including a hairless. They are in Murray, UT, so I don't know how far that is from you, but... You may be able to work out some transportation with other rat lovers between you and there.

*Edit* Ohh! Google maps says Murray is 14 minutes from SLC!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG kimmiekins i personally love you right now! (not like that lol)
There are so many beautiful young female rats. Im not that good at surfing the web so i probably would have never found this site. 
Murray is close enough.
Im so excited i want them right now. 

Kimmiekins THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

From looking at the Utah humane society website:

How can you say no to this face? Awwwww.










(This is Mango, a 4 month old female available now.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah!!

Way to go Kimmiekins!!

I was going to volunteer doing a search for Austin

Maybe we need to start a thread for people to request help looking for rescues in their area. 

I started a list that helps people find a place for their oops litters & I mentioned that people should also look to these places to adopt.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

That would be a great idea, ya I think im going to check out the ratties this week


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

i got mine from petco but maybe you would want to go to petsmart bcuz they only keep one rat and it gets held more often and you know it is taken care of better but they are often older than u would want


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Every Petsmart I've been to and talked to the employees have said they don't have the time to hold the rats at all. They rarely get to play with any of the pets they sale.

One thing I do like about Petsmart (At least here in Georgia) is that they keep different sexes of rats in different stores to prevent accidental litters. I'm still against pet store rats, but I feel it's a nice gesture.

(ratrover, I know it must look like I'm just following your posting around and disagreeing every time. I'm not doing it on purpose, I promise!)


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

its ok but yea that is nice they have different genderws


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

These ones are so cute 

Her name is Oatmeal 









This one is Paprika









Ooops, how do i just take the picture from the site and put it in my post. Im using the img thing but it wont show up


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ill find the pics and put them up for you if i can :mrgreen:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

paprika









oatmeal


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Its the other way around  They are so cute.

Ok how did you make the pic come up? I tried it with the img thing but it didnt work.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i dragged it to the desktop, uploaded them then used the IMG cade, i have a mac, if you have a pc then it wont work that way i dont think


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh dang, im thinking of getting those 2, i dont know yet. So i probably wont be able to get a picture of them unless somehow we can upload pictures form our camera or something. So if i get them im thinking of using those pics.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

if you have a mac: plug your camera into the usb thing, go to iphoto and import the pics, pic the ones you like then export them to the desktop, upload them to photobucket then use the img code on the forum  i dont know with pc's but your parents will prolly know


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Do i have to get a photobucket account?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

yessurs, it's free and doesnt take long


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

oh ok cool


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

So i made an account. And how do u upload pics fomr your computer?

Lol i found it


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

do you have a mac or pc


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have a pc


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

there is a tutorial on photobucket i think


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If you have a PC and a photobucket account all you really have to do is open photobucket, click 'browse' find the picture, click upload.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya i found out how to do that But once i try to put it in one of the posts, and i post it it just shows a red X


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> Ya i found out how to do that But once i try to put it in one of the posts, and i post it it just shows a red X


Are you using the link they give you?

Sometimes it throws in extra 'view' stuff in there, is that there?

Try posting a photo, I guess.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya i tried that


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yay i got it to work! lol wierd picture i just picked a random one i made.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

coolage!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

ok i have one more questions. it says your avatar has to be under 9 something space or something like that, so how do u make your avatar smaller to fit?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you have GIMP, photobucket, paint, mihov resizer? You can open your photo in that program and resize it down.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im having the same problem *makes angry face* on photobucket when you resise it to avatar size it says the file is too big!! if it's a good size it'll find something else wrong, and that is why i have this avatar that isnt an avatar!!!!!!!!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Guys, please keep the thread on topic or it will have to be locked


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

hey, what about a local humane society?
I got my boys from my local humane society, and there were about 8 left after I had taken mine.

There's also online searches, like Petfinder.com


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

I have to say, I agree with those who has wait for a breeder or go to a rescue, avoid pet stores all together. There were a couple people this last weekend who picked up a couple babies from me. One of their comments were "I am so blown away by how calm and friendly these guys are! It's nothing compared to a rat from a pet store!" Another comment I heard was "That's it, I'm never going back to a pet store again!"

That said, one day is not enough time. Remember, breeders are not making money of these animals. They have jobs they need to work at to support themselves as well as their animals. This time of year, many people are so busy that I'd be surprised to get a response THAT quickly. Give them a couple days. If you don't hear back in a couple days, try again. Also, consider the fact that many emails have spam folders. Try putting the subject "rats" or something with "rats" in the email so the breeder knows exactly what it regards (unless it's an email that's obviously just for the rattery), and hopefully so the spam folder won't accidently filter it into the trash.

Another thing to consider about your time frame, many breeders purposely avoid having "Christmas litters". So many people fall into the impulse of buying an animal as a gift. Unfortunately many of these impulse purchases end up getting tossed out when the animal is no longer cute and fuzzy. Many breeders just avoid that completely and do NOT offer animals during the holiday season.


----------

